# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Sumerianët dhe Shqipja, zanafilla e identitetit kombëtar

## Anas60

Pershendetje,
Artikulli i meposhtem eshte botuar ne gazetat Metropol dhe Republika. Pasi ta lexoni do te desha te di opinionin tuaj per rendesine e njohjes se historise dhe te zanafilles se identitetit shqiptar si edhe per zbulimin teper te rendesishem qe prezantohet aty per gjuhen Sumere si paraardhese te Shqipes. 
Gjithashtu, deshiroj te theksoj edhe nje here, se prejardhja nga Shumerianet nuk do te thote aspak se nuk jemi autoktone. Koncepti "autokton" eshte relativ, sepse në fund te fundit sic thote edhe Sitchin, te gjithe europianet jane nga pak Sumeriane, sepse atje e kane prejardhjen, në Mesopotami filloi njerëzimi. Por avantazhi më minimal qe kemi ne Shqiptaret, eshte se kemi ruajtur Gjuhen e Madhe Shumere, Shqipen, me te cilen besoj se shume shpejt shqiptaret do perkthejne sakte Sekretet e Vjetra. Nga 200.000 pllaka ne Kuneiform deri sot jane perkthyer me nje saktesi qe le shume per te deshiruar, vetem rreth 10% e tyre. Shpesh niveli i perkthimit eshte aq "shkencor"sa me mire ta quajne "Poezi", eshte krijim e jo perkthim. Per ata qe jane te interesuar per informacion shtese per temen, kini parasysh se kjo liste shtohet pothuaj cdo dite sepse studimi eshte ne proces. Deri tani lista e plote ka mbi 165 fjale/shprehje/fjali. Kini parasysh se gjuhet mund te konsiderohen "te barabarta" kur kane nje fjalor te njejte per nje numer prej 100-200 fjalesh baze, apo te perzgjedhura (lista Swadesh).
Ju lutem lexojeni me vemendje....

ZANAFILLA E KRENARISË KOMBËTARE
Pse duhet ta njohim?!  Përgjigje ndaj Krizës së Identitetit
Sumerianët, - Djepi i Vërtetë i Kulturës Botërore, - Gjuha e tyre, Shqipja
Në Fillim - Sumerianë, pastaj Pelazgë/Pelargë, më pas Ilirë e Arbër, e sot SHQIPTARË

Nga: Anastas S. Shuke

Në librat e shkollës 8-vjeçare apo të mesme kemi mësuar se Laibnici, matematikani e filozofi gjerman i shekullit 17, ishte njëkohësisht edhe albanolog i madh. Ndokush pyeste se çlidhje ka albanologjia me matematikën por nuk gjente përgjigje në ato libra. Asnjë herë nuk është përmendur thënia e tij se: Nëse doni të zbuloni historinë para Krishtit dhe shkencat e asaj kohe duhet të studjoni gjuhën shqipe.  Dhe i madhi profesor Eqrem Çabej thotë:
HISTORIA E GJUHËS ËSHTË HISTORIA E POPULLIT QË E FLET.
Sa pak histori e kombit dhe sa e cunguar i është servirur ajo brezit tonë...!!!
	Krenaria kombëtare, identiteti kombëtar, apo patriotizmi kërkon një mbështetje të fuqishme e REALE, përndryshe ajo nuk mund të jetë një shtysë drejt përparimit kombëtar, por kthehet në parullë pa vlerë. Krenaria kombëtare është Baza më e Thellë Morale e njeriut,  Stimuli moral më i Natyrshëm në gjithë aktivitetin e tij. Formimi i Personalitetit të çdonjërit nga ne, bazohet në rradhë të parë në rrespektin ndaj Vetes dhe Kombit, prandaj njohja e Historisë së Kombit është elementi fillestar i Kulturës. Vini re këtu vëmendjen e fqinjëve tanë dhe luftën e tyre për problemet e identitetit, si dhe agresivitetin në rritje kundër identitetit shqiptar. Ne shqiptaret duhet të mësojmë nga fqinjët një gjë: Presioni është Art më vete, dhe si i tille duhet patjetër të përdoret vazhdimisht, e sidomos kur raporti i forcave nuk është në anën tonë. Për këto arësye, Identitetit tonë Kombëtar duhet ti hiqet mbulesa e rëndë mijravjeçare e mosdijes dhe e harresës dhe media e shkruar dhe ajo vizive duhet ti bëjë një Reklamë të madhe studimeve dhe zbulimeve të fundit apo të mëparshme për gjuhën shqipe dhe identitetin tonë kombëtar, dhe historianët e gjuhëtarët tanë duhet të jenë shumë më aktivë sot. 
GJUHA është themeli i kombit, ajo që na bën të veçantë nga të tjerët. Ne shqiptarët krenohemi mjaft me heroin tonë kombëtar Skënderbeun, si pjesë madhore e mozaikut tonë të identitetit, e që shpesh përpiqen të na e vjedhin, e sidomos tja ulin vlerat. Megjithatë duhet patur parasysh se, Skënderbeu i përket një periudhe mjaft më të vonshme kohore se zanafilla e kombit tonë, e cila shtrihet në mijëvjeçarë. Pra, aftësia konkuruese që nevojitet për të shërbyer si shtyllë qendrore e krenarisë kombëtare, e identitetit tonë kombëtar, kufizohet, për arësye se i duhet të përballet me identitetin e kombeve të tjerë, të cilët janë bazuar përgjithësisht në periudha kohore mjaft më të hershme, dhe në vazhdimësi.  Në mënyrë që Krenaria Kombëtare të ulet këmbëkryq në subkoshiencën tonë për të na dhënë qetësinë, forcën dhe stimulin e pakrahasueshëm dhe aq të nevojshëm sot, na duhet të bazohemi në një shtyllë mjaft më të vjetër në kohë, rreth së cilës të mund të mblidhet e të qëndrojë fort i gjithë mozaiku gjigant i historisë sonë, i Identitetit tonë Kombëtar.
	Historia është Politikë, KRENARI dhe UNITET, forcë shtytëse e kombit. Prandaj çdo shtet dhe çdo klasë politike duhet të investojë më shumë për zbulimin e saj. Dikush thotë, çna duhet historia?! Le të shohim Amerikën që me pak histori, vetëm në 200 vjet, ka arritur majat, dhe të ecim përpara pa u interesuar për historinë. Por njëkohësisht ata thonë edhe se nuk ka dokumenta historike në shqip, se Ne, nuk paskemi as histori, as heronj, pra jemi kot...?!   
.... dhe të gjithë e kuptojmë se kur  mendon se je kot, vetëm demoralizohesh e nuk shkon përpara. Arijnë deri aty sa qesëndisin paturpësisht shqiptarizmën??!!. Do hyjmë në Evropë thonë..., por aty duhet hyrë me dinjitet, e Identitet.  Jo nga dera e pasme!
Gjithashtu duhet të kuptojmë se për shkak të ndarjes së kufijve që kemi sot, Ne shqiptarët kemi ndjesi e koncepte më të ngushta apo më të ulta për veten, krahasuar me ato të shekullit të 19 e më parë.  Ndarja jo e favorshme e kufijve siç janë deri sot, solli nevojën për korrigjimin, në fakt dëmtimin, e vetëdijes sonë kombëtare. 
Pse na pranon me vështirësi Evropa, vetëm për nivelin e sotëm apo...,  sepse ajo, dhe ne vetë, nuk e njohim prejardhjen tonë, historinë dhe zanafillën tonë, me të cilën të prezantohemi në Evropë. Edhe në një prezantim të thjeshtë midis njerëzve të panjohur ne kërkojmë të dimë për prejardhjen e personit që kemi përballë. Mosnjohja sjell frikë dhe pasiguri. E njëjta logjikë vlen për marrëdhëniet midis shteteve. 
E pra, Evropa nuk na pranon, nuk na jep Vizë, nëse nuk njohim dhe nuk ja tregojmë asaj Historinë tonë, elementin fillestar të kulturës.
	Arma jonë kryesore, - Shtylla e Identitetit tonë, me të cilën do të përballemi me konkurentët tanë për të rivendosur Historinë, duhet dhe do të jetë, veçoria bazë e ekzistencës së një Kombi, - Gjuha. 
Shqipja është Gjuha e Parë e shkruar në Botë, është Gjuha e Fillimit!!!  
Po, po, mos kini frikë, Provat janë të shumta dhe Sistematike. Ato gjenden në mbi 200.000 libra (pllaka me shkrim kuneiform) të kulturës më të lashtë të botës, asaj Sumere. Pasardhësit Akkadianë e Babilonas, e kanë quajtur atë vend, Sumer/Shumer apo Shum Erë. Vetë Shumerët e quanin KI.E.NGIR, që do të thotë Tokë e Ngirë, e nginjur, e ngopur, Tokë e begatë.  
Provat gjenden edhe në 3-4 miliard kopje të BIBLËS, në të gjithë botën. Besohet se tregimet biblike, veçanërisht kapitulli i parë, zanafilla/genesis, janë me prejardhje nga shkrimet e pllakave sumere si Eposi i Krijimit, apo nga kopjet e tyre Akkadiane.
	Bibla është përkthyer në mbi 2.000 gjuhë të ndryshme por pjesa e parë e 39 librave përbërës të "Dhjatës së Vjetër", e quajtur Zanafilla, paragrafi 6:4, e përmban provën SHQIP, me fjalën " NË FILLIM". Ajo, ka qenë problem i madh për përkthyesit, të cilët përfundimisht e kanë lënë në gjuhën origjinale, dhe kështu shprehja Në fillim është një nga provat më të rëndësishme për  prejardhjen nga gjuha SHQIPE, edhe të tregimeve biblike. 
Një provë tjetër, përsëri në Bibël, është fjala Mallkim, e shkruar si Malakhim, në zanafilla  18:20, 19:12. 
Prova më e fuqishme për zanafillën e identitetit shqiptar, është e lidhur me popullsinë e lashtë Sumere e përqendruar midis lumenjve Tiger dhe Eufrat në Mesopotami apo Irakun jugor të sotëm. Të mbiquajturit Sumerianë, janë Realisht, gjeneza apo zanafilla e njerëzimit, djepi i gjithë kulturës botërore. Shumëkush e pranon tezën se Bibla është histori e njerëzimit, dhe ajo thotë se FILLIMI është në Mesopotami. Mos jemi Ne pasardhësit e Sumerëve? Po atëherë, nuk qenkemi autoktonë? Jo, ne jemi po aq autoktonë sa gjithë europianët. Jemi këtu që nga periudha prehistorike, që nga koha e dyndjeve Indo-Europiane, që nga koha e shkatërrimit të Shumer-it rreth 4.500 vjet më parë.
Vini re gjithashtu se, nga materialet e shumta figurative, edhe 3-dimensionale, të zbuluara e analizuara del se nga pikëpamja racore sumerianet nuk ishin afrikanë me buzë të trasha siç mund të aludojë ndokush, por kishin tiparet mesatare të racës së pastër Shqiptare.
Në hierarkinë e historisë antike Shumerët vendosen përpara Akkadëve, Babilonasve apo Egjiptianëve. Sumerët kanë lënë një trashëgimi mjaft të gjerë e mjaft të pasur, në të gjitha fushat, e shkruar në mbi 200.000 Libra/pllaka me shkrimin në formë kunje ose Kuneiform, i gdhendur mbi argjilë e cila më pas piqej e kështu ka mbërritur deri në ditët tona në materialet e shumta arkeologjike që gjenden në shumë muze dhe universitete të botës. Gjuha Sumeriane është gjuha e parë e shkruar në botë me shkrimin kuneiform piktografik, e më pas me kuneiform abstrakt. Sa i përket periudhave kohore ka mendime të ndryshme ku përmenden fillimi në vitet 13.000 BC, pas përmbytjes së madhe, ose periudha e quajtur para-klasike midis 5.300 deri 2.600 BC, dhe klasike midis 2.600 deri 2.300 BC. Gjuha Sumeriane mendohet se u fol deri nga fundi i mijëvjecarit të tretë para Krishtit, midis 2.300-2100 BC, kohë kur ka një shkëputje dhe vendin e saj e zënë perandoritë Akkadiane e Babilonase. Shkrimi kuneiform u përdor në vazhdimësi dhe gjuha Sumeriane është shkruar në fjalorët antikë Akkado-Babilonas, e në dokumente të tjera deri në vitet 100-200 AD. 
Gjatë mijëvjeçarit të tretë BC duhet të ketë ndodhur edhe shkatërimi i kulturës së madhe Sumere, ngjarje e cila rezulton e vërtetuar nga dy momente: Shkatërrimi i qyteteve të Sodom dhe Gomorrah sipas Biblës, dhe dy dokumentet e gjetura në pllakat sumeriane të cilat flasin për shkatërrimin e Shumer-it: 
1-Erra Epic ose Eposi i Erës (sumerian = Erra)  dhe
2-Lamentation over desolation of Shumer, -Vajtimi për shkatërrimin e Shumer-it. 
Nga përkthimi i tyre në anglisht kuptohet se aty flitet për një Erë të fortë shkatërrimtare dhe vrasëse e sëmundje-sjellëse, e cila çoi në zhdukjen përfundimtare të të gjithë kulturës dhe jetës në Shumer. Ky shkatërrim duhet të jetë shoqëruar edhe me dyndje të popullsisë së mbetur gjallë, në drejtim të veriut e veri-perëndimit. Pranimi si realitet i këtij migrimi, i mbështetur edhe në gjetjet arkeologjike, konfirmon konceptin e dyndjeve dhe të gjuhëve Indo-Europiane ku shqipja bën pjesë si dega e parë dhe e pavarur e pemës IE.
Studiuesi dhe shkrimtari i njohur, azerbaixhano-amerikani Zecharia Zitçin, ka studjuar kapitullin Zanafilla/(Genesis) të Biblës dhe që aty ka kaluar në kulturën greke, hebraike e deri në studimin e shkrimeve sumere, të cilat, thotë ai, shërbyen si burim për tregimet Biblike. Nga ana tjetër, librat Kronikat e Tokës të Zitçinit, janë të mbushur plot me shembuj fjalësh apo shprehjesh sumeriane, analiza historiko-logjike e të cilave tregon se ato zbërthehen etimologjikisht ose mund të LEXOHEN SHQIP. Ndryshimet fonologjike midis dy gjuhëve, Shqip dhe Sumerian janë shumë të pakta, shpesh inekzistente. Gjuha Sumeriane mendohet se është agglutinative ose me fjalë që formohen nga bashkimi i fjalëve më të thjeshta, dhe pra, nuk pranohet që ajo të jetë e lidhur me grupin Indo-Europian.  Por.?!
Nga studimi i përkthimeve të shkrimeve sumere në anglisht, rezulton se nga leksiku prej afër 700 fjalësh, që në fakt janë shprehje dhe fjali, të gjuhës Sumeriane, të standartizuara deri më sot në fjalorët Sumerian-English, të paktën 30-35%  zbërthehen në fjalë shqip apo lexohen thjesht SHQIP,  edhe me shqipen e sotme, kryesisht me dialektet geg, por ka raste edhe atë tosk. Ndarja e të ashtuquajturave fjalë, në fakt shprehje apo fjali, në fjalë më të thjeshta shqipe vërteton se gjuha sumeriane është agglutinative, por njëkohësisht ajo është edhe Indo-Europiane sepse zbërthehet apo është e barabartë me Shqipen. Në këta fjalorë Sumerian-English mund të ketë edhe përzierje me gjuhën e mëvonshme semitike Akkadiane e Babilonase, kjo sepse ata vazhduan të përdorin shkrimin kuneiform në tekstet e tyre. Gjithashtu saktësia e përkthimeve të teksteve sumeriane nuk është e lartë edhe sepse baza e përdorur për fillimin e studimit nga Sumerologët kanë qenë fjalorët e lashtë Sumerian  Akkadian dhe jo tekstet origjinale Sumeriane. Siç e pranojnë edhe vetë disa prej tyre, mungesa e folësve të gjuhës Sumeriane dhe aritja tek ajo nëpërmjet filtrit Asiro-Babilonas, si edhe problemet e shkrimit kuneiform kanë sjellë pasaktësi dhe pasiguri në procesin e përkthimit. 
Prezenca e shqipes është plotësisht e dukshme në të gjitha pjesët e kulturës materiale e shpirtërore të shkruar në pllakat shumere, si në astronomi e astrologji, në toponime dhe emra zotash, gjysëm-zotash, mbretërish e prijësash, në emërtime objektesh, pajisjesh, në fjalë të përdorimit të përditshëm, përfshirë emra, folje, ndajfolje, nyje. etj. Pas konsiderimit edhe të metodave krahasimore të pranuara botërisht, rezulton se: 
Gjuha dhe Identiteti Shqiptar shtrihen dhe e kanë zanafillën në Shum.er, në kulturën më të vjetër të botës, midis 13.000-2.300 vjet BC. 

Le të analizojmë tani provat e përmendura më sipër: 
1.Nefilim = Në fillim. 
Do të flasim më tepër për të sepse dihet se ajo përdoret tepër shpesh, në të folurin e përditshëm. Vini re se Zecharia Zitçin e ka përkthyer nga hebraishtja e vjetër, Nefilim= ata që u rrëzuan. 
Në fakt zbulimi është bërë jo duke analizuar studimet apo librat e Zitçin, por duke krahasuar versionet shqip dhe anglisht të Biblës të botuara në vitin 2005 e që përputhen edhe me botime të tjera të saj.	
Ju lutem lexoni paragrafin përkatës të Biblës në shqip e anglisht, si edhe shpjegimin që vijon: 
5:32 Dhe Noe-ja u bë pesëqind vjeç. Pastaj Noe-së i lindi Semi (Shem), Kami (Ham), dhe Jafeti (Ja' pheth).
6. Tani njerëzit nisën të shtoheshin mbi faqen e tokës dhe u lindën bija.   2. bijtë e Perëndisë (ëngjëjt) filluan të vinin re që bijat e njerëzve ishin të bukura. Kështu, nisën të merrnin për gra të gjitha ato që zgjodhën.... 4. Nefilim-ë kishte në tokë në ato ditë, madje dhe më pas, kohë kur bijtë e Perëndisë patën mardhënie me bijat e njerëzve dhe ato u lindën bij. Ata ishin të fuqishmit e kohëve të lashta, (Herkuli etj), burra me famë.
	I njëjti paragraph i Biblës në anglisht është si vijon:
6.1 Now it came about that when men started to grow in numbers on the surface of the ground and daughters were born to them.  2.  then the sons of the God began to notice the daughters of men that they were good-looking; and they went taking wives for themselves, namely, all whom they chose....   
 4. The Neph'i-lim proved to be in the earth in those days, and also after that, when the sons of the God continued to have relations with the daughters of men and they bore sons to them, they were the mighty ones who were of old, the men of fame.
Tani lexoni me vëmendje shpjegimin e mëposhtëm:
	Dihet se në çdo shkrim apo gojdhanë që përkthehet në një gjuhë tjetër, emrat dhe toponimet, normalisht, nuk ndryshohen nga përkthyesi, mbeten në gjuhën origjinale. Në rastin e tregimeve Biblike, për ta kuptuar, duhet të dimë se asokohe "emri" ishte një fjalë apo shprehje që tregonte cilësitë e personit apo të vendit që emërtonte. Aty flitet për fillimin e  njerëzimit, koha kur engjëjt (ndoshta bijtë e "vizitorëve nga kozmosi"/ Zotave) pëlqyen gratë e tokës dhe fryti i lidhjes së tyre ishin gjigantët apo  të famshmit e kohës së fillimit. Duke e analizuar me kujdes këtë paragraph të Biblës, kuptojmë se Nefilim në fakt nuk janë vetë gjigantët, po Nefilimët ishin prezent në tokë para e pas kohës së gjigantëve. Sipas Z.Zitçin Nefilim ishin Zotat e parë që erdhën në planetin Tokë, ata që krijuan njeriun e sotëm, Homo Sapiens, dhe i mësuan atij gjithshka, ndoshta edhe cilësinë bazë njerëzore, të folurën, - në gjuhën e tyre. Ndoshta gjigantët, për ekzistencën e të cilëve ka edhe gjetje të freskëta arkeologjike në Indi, u shërbyen Nefilimëve për ndërtimin e piramidave të Egjyptit që sot mendohet se janë ndërtuar rreth 10.450 vjet para Krishtit. Përmendim këtu se edhe shkrimi egjyptian i vjetër duket të jetë bazuar në gjuhën shqipe, germat egjyptiane janë germat e para të fjalëve përkatëse nga gjuha shqipe. Ato germa janë vizatime simbolike të objekteve, emërtimet e të cilave, vetëm në shqip e kanë germën e parë të njëjtë me  simbolin/germën përkatëse të alfabetit egjyptian, si p.sh. germa D paraqitet në alfabetin egjyptian me një skicë të pëllëmbës, dorës; pra D-dora, etj.
Përfundimisht, rezulton se shprehja "Nefilim / Në fillim" lidhet plotësisht me brendinë e paragrafit 6:4 të Zanafillës, dhe është thjesht "SHQIP", shihni fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe me rrënjën fil (filiz, fill, filloj, fillim, zanafillë, etj).
	Shpjegimi i mësipërm është shumë më logjik se ai që jepet në përkthimin shqip nga anglishtja të këtij paragrafi të Biblës, që e shpjegon fjalën "Nefilim", nga "Hebraishtja e vjetër", me fjalën "Rrëzues", e që nuk ka asnjë lidhje me brendinë e atij paragrafi dhe as me pjesën tjetër të tregimeve Biblike.  
	Fjala "Në Fillim" ka mbetur në gjuhën origjinale,- SHQIPE,- sepse nuk është kuptuar lidhja e saj me brendinë e paragrafit, duke mbetur e papërkthyer. 

	2. Malakhim = Mallkim
Në zanafilla 18:20, 19:12,  paralajmërimi  i zotit për shkatërimin e Sodomës dhe Gomorës. Kjo fjalë mund të jetë formuar nga dy fjalët shqipe Mal dhe ikim,  duke shpjeguar edhe etimologjinë e fjalës Mallkim, që do të thotë të ikësh në mal, larg nga e keqja, dhe dihet se mal dhe ik apo hik janë thjesht shqip. Kjo fjalë është përkthyer në versionet e ndryshme të Biblës si paralajmërim. Zecharia Zitçin, thotë se në hebraishten e vjetër fjala Malakhim do të thotë të dërguar (engjëjt, të dërguarit e zotit) por ky kuptim nuk ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë logjike në ata paragrafë dhe përkthyesit e kanë zëvendësuar me fjalën paralajmërim dhe e kanë hequr fare këtë fjalë në mjaft raste. Kuptimi shqip Mallkim është plotësisht i lidhur me logjikën e ngjarjeve në ata paragrafë dhe shumë afër me kuptimin e fjalës paralajmërim. 
Etimologjia Mal ikim e fjalës mallkim, na vjen në ndihmë për vërtetimin e shpërnguljes së Sumereve larg nga e keqja drejt zonave më të sigurta e të mbrojtura malore, kujtoni këtu veçanërisht tekstin Sumerian Vajtimi për shkatërrimin e Sumerit. Njëkohësisht Mal ikim është një mbështetje për tezën e pranuar botërisht të dyndjeve Indo-Europiane. Në këtë logjikë mund të konfirmohet se etimologjia e emrit Pellazg vjen nga Pe Larg. Pe-Largët ishin popullsia para-Ilire që erdhi nga vendi i largët i Shumerëve rreth mesit të mijëvjeçarit të tretë BC, pas shkatërrimit të kulturës Shumere. 
Arrijmë kështu në Vargun plot Muzikalitet: 
Nephilim/Në Fillim - Sumerianë, pastaj Pelazgë/Pelargë, më pas Ilirë e Arbër, e sot SHQIPTARË!

3. Tani analizoni etimologjinë e disa fjalëve e shprehjeve Shumere, ku janë zgjedhur ato më të kuptueshmet dhe nga fusha të ndryshme të kulturës. Krahasimi është tre-gjuhësh, pra merr në analizë dhe si bazë, punën e derisotme të Sumerologëve apo Asirologëve nga e gjithe bota. Leksiku i plotë tre-gjuhësh Sumerian-English-Albanian i përpunuar sipas kërkesave të metodologjisë krahasuese gjuhësore do të botohet së shpejti. Kollona e parë paraqet fjalën apo shprehjen Sumeriane, kollona e dytë paraqet zbërthimin etimologjik shqip dhe në shumicën e rasteve është e barabartë (veçse e ndarë në pjesë) me fjalën/shprehjen/fjalinë sumeriane, dhe në fund paraqitet referenca apo burimi kryesor i analizuar në studim: 


SUMER/SHUMER = Shum Erë , - Sitchin
KI = Ki = Ky, dheu, planeti Tokë, - Sitchin
KIENGIR = Ki e Ngir=Tokë e ngirë, e nginjur, Tokë e begatë, e quanin vetë Sumerianët
EDIN (Eden) = E Din, ka dituri, - kujtoni pemën e dijes në kopshtin e Edenit, - Sitchin
NIBIRU= Ni Bir a =Një Bir ësht=Planeti i 12-të, i NefilimëveZitçin e përkthen a son)
KINGU= Ki nguc = Ky ngjitur/nguc, Hëna
ANNUNAKI = Arnun a ki = ardhun a ki, i ardhur është ky. (Ar dun a ki, -Sitchin)
NINIB = Ni Nip = Një Nip, Websters online
ISHTAR, ESHDAR, ASTARTE = Ishte Ar, Esht Ar, Asht e Arte = emra të Afërditës
BABBAR = Ba Bardh = Zot i drejtësisë, zbardh, ndriçon, sqaron, vendos, -Sitchin
EBABBAR = E Babbar = e Babbar-it = (tempulli, shtëpia) e Babardh-it, Websters online
ETANA = E Tana = E Tëra, e gjitha = Mbreti Sumer që bëri i pari të gjitha Ligjet, Shtetin.
ENGIZ = E ngiz = e ngjiz, gatuaj, Websters online
KASH/KASHI = Ka/Bën Sh,sh,sh,sh = Birra (ka gaz, bën sh,sh,sh), Websters online
KASHURRA = Ka shurr a = që ngjall respekt nga Frika,  - Websters online
KUR1 = Gur, Mal, k~g
KUR2 = Kur
KUR3= Kurrë
KURRANI = Kur ra ni = Kur erdhi/zbriti një (angl.  when he entered, -wikipedia)
MA = Ma = Mban, mjet transporti
ME = Me = (me) vegël, me mjet
MAGUR = Ma Gur = anije transport minerali (gurësh), Sitchin, Websters online
NARU = Na ruan, na kujton, neron/nderon = Memorial/Lapidar, Sitchin
ESERU = E ze E ru = E kap e ruaj = burgos -Websters online
KASADU =Ka sa du = u mbush, arriti - Websters online
KURNUGIA = "Gur në gji a"= Minierë, Sitchin
KURNUGIA = Kur nuk ja = kurrë nuk kthehet, - Websters online
KIINDAR = Ki i ndar = dhé/tokë e ndarë, plasaritje e tokës/dheut, Websters online
KAGAL/ABULLU= Ka kalim ose a mbyllur = Porta, Websters online
EMUQA = E Muqa, E mujta, Websters online
DAKU = Gjaku = Ekzekutoj, vras, Websters online
HURASAM = MASARUH = Masa Ruhet = para, lek, Websters online
NISILIMZAKARU = Ni Silim Za Ka Ru = një qëllim fjalë ka rujt=Betim,- Websters
DIMTU = Dimtu = dëmtuar, Websters online
KUNUKUM = Ku nuk um (humb) = Mbyll hermetikisht, vulos, Websters online
IZZAKKARA= I Za ka ra = një fjalë ka dalë = thonë, thuhet, saying, -Websters online
RIKISTU = Ri Kishtu = e lemë kështu = marrëveshje, agreement, -Websters online
EPESU = E peshoj = e trajtoj, e diskutoj, e vlerësoj, Websters online
MASKIM = Ma shkrim = shkrues, inspektor, Websters online
EPINUUM = E punuam nga ku rrjedh përkthimi i sumerologëve: Epin=plug
ANUNERIA = Anu Neri a = Anu njeri asht (Anu, perëndia kryesore)
UGBIA = Ug bie a = Nuk bie asht (flitet për Anu-n)= lart (above)
SIPPAR = Si i Par / Sipër = qytet kryesor (si i parë) në Shumer, ku ishte perqendruar pushteti gjyqësor. Sitchin
URIM = Urim = Ur, - Kryeqytet i 3 Dinastive Ur I, Ur II, Ur III, mbi 1000 vjet total
Gjithe sumerologjia/asirologjia boterore e ka fshehur me nje arsye teper banale emrin Urim, se gjoja fjala Ur na qenka anglishtifikimi i fjales Urim.
FARA period = periudha e FARA = Periudha e Farës, e fillimit, quhet periudha para 2.600 BC.
FARA = Far a= F-filli A-asht R-ru(jt)= ADN-ja asht rujt, ku ruhet ADN,- në farë; vetë   fjala Fill tregon vetë vargjet e ADN-së, që janë në formë filli. 

Etimologjia e fjalës Fara, është nje nga faktet e shumta se shqipja ështe gjuhë tepër e integruar e shkencore, Gjuha Shqipe Asht Formul Matematike
Kujtoni këtu studimet e Sitchin, ku flitet për nivelin tepër të lartë të dijeve shkencore në Shumer, sidomos në astronomi, mjekësi/kirurgji, etj., ato që sot njihen si Sekretet e Vjetra. 

Zbërthimet etimologjike të mësipërme janë bërë sipas fjalorëve sumerian-english të standartizuar, pra të pranuar botërisht. Pjesërisht janë zbërthime me mbështetje historiko-logjike që nuk gjenden në ata fjalorë. Të bën përshtypje se Sumerologjia botërore (ajo Shqiptare çuditërisht nuk ka ekzistuar deri më sot), në asnjë rast nuk ka marrë në studim ndonjë lidhje të Shqipes me gjuhën Sumeriane megjithëse janë marrë për krahasim shumë gjuhë të popujve të vegjël apo edhe të fiseve më të humbura të botës. Shpresoj që tani e tutje të rritet vëmendja në këtë drejtim këtu në Shqipëri, sepse realisht do të duhet një punë mjaft e madhe që këto përfundime të kuptohen e të pranohen nga Sumerologët e huaj, sepse kjo gjë që do të sillte mjaft ndryshime në gjuhësinë botërore e cila ka sot një histori rreth 150-200 vjeçare.
Pra, Shqipja është vërtet Gjuha e Fillimit, gjuha e Nefilimëve dhe e Sumerëve. Me Shqipen do të lexohen shumë më saktë edhe shkrimet apo Sekretet e Vjetra Sumeriane, për të cilat interesi po shtohet çdo ditë e më tepër në të gjithë botën. Le ta kenë Shqiptarët meritën e zbulimit të tyre!!!.
Të Dish do të thotë: Të kesh Fuqi. 

... dhe qëndron më tepër se aktuale thirja e rilindasit të madh A.Z.Çajupi:
Shqipëtar mos rri, po duku, Shqipëtar!
Zoti e ka bekuar Shqipen dhe Shqipërinë, -e vërteta vonon por nuk harron... 
e thotë vetë Bibla !!!

----------


## Val9

Shtohet pytja qka ka ndiku kaq shume qe kultura jone ma e lashte e cilla eshte edhe sot gjall (fakti jan shqiptaret dhe gjuha e tyre) te jemi nje komb kaq i prapambetur prej te tjerve?

Artikuli koka shume interesant.

----------


## Apollyon

> KASHURRA = *Ka shurr* a = *që ngjall respekt nga Frik*a, - Webster’s online


Kjo po qe ngjall frike, sipas ktij perkthyesit.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Artikull shumë i gjetur !

Mirë .

Nuk e lexova dot të gjithin por desha të shtoja diçka nëse nuk është thënë më parë :

Sumerisht "il" > Ilirisht "hyll" > shqip "yll" !

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

Interesante.

----------


## land

Doni me patjeter te na i nxirrni rrenjet ne azi :i terbuar: 



Ps.Sumeret ishin rrace me ngjyre :Lulja3:

----------


## land

> NIBIRU= Ni Bir a =Një Bir ësht=Planeti i 12-të, i NefilimëveZitçin e përkthen a son)


 Aha dhe nibiru na qenkerka nje bir.

Ps.Pra anunaket/ne fillim-et na qenkeshin shqiptare,do ti presim me gezim ne 2013 keta shqiptare gjigande :perqeshje:

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Aha dhe nibiru na qenkerka nje bir.
> 
> Ps.Pra anunaket/ne fillim-et na qenkeshin shqiptare,do ti presim me gezim ne 2013 keta shqiptare gjigande


Trako-Ilirisht : bila , shqip : bija .

----------


## land

> Trako-Ilirisht : bila , shqip : bija .


Aha nuk e dija,flm. :perqeshje: 

Pra,nibiru duhet ta ket pas "nibilu"...sumerishtotrakishtoilirisht :perqeshje:

----------


## land

Pra ky sumeri ktu :perqeshje:  i bie te kete qene njeri nga paraardhesit tane :i terbuar: .

Keni me cudira per te postuar :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Popull Thjesht

Yes ! 
Nuk e ven re qe eshte i bardhe ? ( i gdhendur ne mermer te bardhe ?) . Nuk e ven re qe eshte brakicefal ? Nuk e ven re se gdhendja ne mermer te bardhe eshte tradite e lashte tona ne ato qe kemi gdhendur neper tempujt e vjedhur nga "greket e lashte" te shekullit 18 ?

Analizoje me me vemendje ! Mos ji skllav i te tjereve ! Perdor dhe nga nje here trurin tend !

Pershendetje dashamirese duke te uruar fat :arushi:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Trako-Ilirisht : bila* , shqip : bija .


bila(camerisht, edhe gjinokastralisht,... :shkelje syri: )=bija(shqip)

----------


## 'MAGNUM'

> 2. “Mal’akhim” = Mallkim
> Në zanafilla 18:20, 19:12, – paralajmërimi  i zotit për shkatërimin e Sodomës dhe Gomorës. Kjo fjalë mund të jetë formuar nga dy fjalët shqipe “Mal” dhe “ikim”,  duke shpjeguar edhe etimologjinë e fjalës Mallkim, që do të thotë “të ikësh në mal”, larg nga e keqja, dhe dihet se “mal” dhe “ik” apo “hik” janë thjesht shqip.


1. Mal’akhim = Mal'ach (hebr), Mala'ika (arab),  *Malakhim* (nga persishtja e vjeter dhe feja e tyre, zoroastrizmi) = Engjell, Melaqe

2. Une gjith mendoja qe fjala "mallkim" ka te beje me fjalen "mallë".

maledetto (ital)

maldito (span)

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nqs eshte e vertete eshte gje goxha e madhe, pasi gjuha sumere eshte edhe gjuha e pare e shkruar, qe shpiket rreth 3000 vjet p.l.k.



p.s. O me duket mua, ose perdite cdo gje e rendesishme qe ka ndodhur ne histori e ne zhvillim, lidhet e ka te beje edhe me Shqiperine! Cudi apo jemi kaq te dashuruar pas vendit tone e kapemi ne cdo hipoteze edhe kur s'ka baza?

----------


## ZANOR

mallkim - thyerje malli, me lot ne sy te nam, me mall - mallkon

nuk ka lidhje me - mal ikim, as me malin, por me mallin e thyer.

NIBIRU, mund te jete - ni (nji) + bir (biri)+ u (une, u^ shkurtesa e vetorit - une.

ERRA EPIC = EPIKU I ERRT, nuk ka lidhje me eren.

FARA = F = ARA, gufimi i frytit ne are, lulzimi i ares, fryti i ares - FARA (mvaret Siqin) ara do faar...fa ara

ooo nuk mundet askush ta spjegoj shqipen as lahstesine, perveç shqiptarit o Siqin... duhet ditur preardhjen e seciles fjale shqipe, që të zbulosh diçka ethymologjikisht.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

C'jane keto perralla per te vene femijet ne gjume mer?

Deri ku arrin valle , absurditeti juaj?

----------


## urani29

Shenjat e para te njeriut u pan ne afrik ky ishte njeriu i par  dhe i pa zhvilluar.
Kurse djepi i civilizimit per njeriun isht Mesapotonia qe gjindet ne Azi apo ne Irakun e sotem.
Pellazget ishin nje popull qe udheqen gjith europen deri ne azi te vogel dhe nuk esht qudi kur gjermmanet thon se ne jem kushrinj te shqiptarve dhe vijm nga e njeta rac ajo arjanite gjermanet arjanite e perdoren sikur tem per te bashkuar popujt e bardh ne luft kunder popujv te tjera me ngjyr qe nga gjermanet konsiderohshin sikur armiq.
Arijanet ishn me prejardhe nga Pellazget sipas tezes gjermane kurse Pellazget ishn zot i gjith evropes deri ne azien e vogel.
Ne qoftse jemi pasardhs te sumerianve nuk mundmi qe sot ta vertetojm 100% ate per ket qeshtje mund te hedhim vetem teza sepse te verteten e di vetem zoti.
Nje gja duhet jemi te sigurt qe jemi pasardhes te Pellazgve pushtues ose zot te gjith europes deri ne azi te vogel per ket duhet te jemi krenar spes gjith popujt e bardh rrjedhin nga ne shqiptaret.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Nga ato shume fjale qe ka paraqitur Anas60 ne postimin e pare , e gjeta nje qe perdoret edhe sot ne disa fshatra te Kosoves 

NARU-- na ruajt Perdoret pra pikerisht ne kete forme pa ndryshuar asgje .

Perenia ( perendija ) ne NARU 
perdoret edhe : Perenia  NAROFT  ( na ruajt )

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Anastasi ka bere nji perpjekje te lavderueshme.

problemi eshtge qe ktu ska antare specialiste te fushes.

nji teze mbi shqipen eshte hedhur dhe nga petro zheji i cili po ashtu ka marre per baze matematiken...

gjithsesi me futjen e programeve kompjuterike, edhe ne gjuhesi do dalin ne pah shume enigma.

rendesi ka studiusit te marrin per baze edhe gjuhen shqipe. per traskriptimin e ketyre.

----------


## urani29

> Nga ato shume fjale qe ka paraqitur Anas60 ne postimin e pare , e gjeta nje qe perdoret edhe sot ne disa fshatra te Kosoves 
> 
> NARU-- na ruajt Perdoret pra pikerisht ne kete forme pa ndryshuar asgje .
> 
> Perenia ( perendija ) ne NARU 
> perdoret edhe : Perenia  NAROFT  ( na ruajt )


Un ta konfirmoj se ke fjal e kam degju shum her perdore ne disa vende te Kosoves.

----------

